
Ask: Has anyone on HN deleted their Facebook account? - 20andup
Has anyone on HN deleted their Facebook account?  What was your reason?
======
LinuxBender
I deleted my facebook account shortly after being talked into creating it.
Why?

1) I started to lose respect for my friends, after watching their drama on FB.
TMI.

2) I was being bombarded with small games that were clearly carved out of
psychological tests for the purpose of gleaning data about me. Facebook do not
have my authorization for obtaining, storing or sharing psychological
profiles, whether or not their fine print says so.

3) I've visited their campus and it is creepy, right out of some dystopian
novel. This topic is far too complicated to explain here. I'm sure folks must
have written books about this by now.

------
Borating
Yes. And you should do the same and tell your social graph why.

Read "Get your loved ones off Facebook." [1] and the list of links from
Stallman webiste [2]

[1]
[http://www.salimvirani.com/facebook/](http://www.salimvirani.com/facebook/)

[2] [https://stallman.org/facebook.html](https://stallman.org/facebook.html) |
[https://stallman.org/facebook2.html](https://stallman.org/facebook2.html)

------
dudul
I deleted mine a while ago, maybe 6 or 7 years. I never found it useful. I
never felt the need to upload/share anything so my wall was pretty empty, and
most of what was shared by people in my network was kind of stupid.

I also didn't like their practices as a company, and didn't want to be part of
it.

------
angersock
Years ago, because while I was maybe okay with them having my information I
realized that they would always be using me by proxy to violate the privacy of
my friends and acquaintances.

So, I left. I occasionally miss parties--no big deal.

------
Turing_Machine
I'd love to, but it's the only thing that most of my older family members use,
or have any interest in using (trust me, I've tried to get them to switch).

I really, really wanted to like G+, but...

------
jebernier
Years ago, sick of seeing everyone else's vacation photos and how great their
lives are. ;-)

